# yellowing during mid-end of flowering



## hollywood52 (Dec 29, 2008)

yellowing during mid-end of flowering 

useing ff soil
 and ff peace of mind fert

if anyone has any ideas it would be great.


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 29, 2008)

Many plants do this naturally at the end of their flowering cycle, its just the buds drawing up every last nutrient from the plant, making the leaves go yellow.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 29, 2008)

Hollywood, blancolighter is right, that is normal for late flowering.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 29, 2008)

yup, apon enduseing flusing leafs will begen to die off. if u are still in the middle of flowering an feeding nuits to your plant, the yellowing an dieing leafs may indacte PH lock up. what is the PH in your soil. you need to shot for a PH of 6.3-6.8.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*:yeahthat: :48:*


----------



## andy52 (Dec 29, 2008)

its all normal.but i notice in dwc that my plants have not done that.i feed them all they can stand during flower.mostly more than recommended by the nute company.


----------



## Budster (Dec 29, 2008)

i agree that the yellowing is the plant naturally dying and sucking the last of the nutes as this is what it is supposed to do. as for the nutes im sure you know that more p and less n during flowering, and vice versa in veg.
it would be a problem if the yellowing was happening during veg.
peace......


----------



## hollywood52 (Dec 29, 2008)

i just took a ph test and it in the high 7s i have ph down for my hydro set up anby ideas how i should flush the soil


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 29, 2008)

what size is that pot. with mine, i use a 3 gallon watter jugg in a 2 an a half gallon pots. with a 7 gallon pot i use a 5 gallon watter jugg to flush. an yes that ph is way to high bro. its in PH lock down u need to fix that quick


----------



## hollywood52 (Dec 29, 2008)

2.5 gallon just with distilled water or what should the ph of the water be


----------



## pothead4life (Dec 29, 2008)

The distilled water ph should be 7.0


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 30, 2008)

Distilled water PH SHOULD be 7, but thats not always the case, thats why you always gotta be checking you PH, always, from container to container. Anyways, get some water, take its PH down to 6.5 and saturate your growing medium with it, then let it sit for 15 minutes. After that, take the PHed water and pour it through your pot untill the runoff water is down around 6.5. With 2.5 gallon pots, you will need to flush each pot with at least 2.5 gallons of water. Really though you'll probably end up using about 5 gallons per pot. To make sure the ph is on, after I have given a thorough flushing I like to let my plants sit for about 20 minutes, then I give em just enough water to give me a little more runoff water which I then PH. This is kinda like your final PH, if its good, then you're set, if its not, then repeat the process untill your ph is right around 6.5.


----------



## Homegrwn (Jan 5, 2009)

would you say that yellowing with brown spots is either nute burn and lack of nitrogen or nute lock out


----------



## 215zealot (Jan 9, 2009)

THats alot of flushing you arent worried about over watering??


----------



## Hick (Jan 9, 2009)

215zealot said:
			
		

> THats alot of flushing you arent worried about over watering??



you can't "over water" in one application if your soil has proper drainage..
keeping roots drenched for long periods(days) is when you see/cause over watering


----------



## the colonel (Jan 23, 2009)

this has been a great helpp--i have been freaking out as my big momma is doing exactly what this plant is--i will feed it some ff nutes today---thanks again


----------

